# About the act of breeding



## PunkinPeep (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm a newbie at this, so please bare with me.

I thought that my Cali/Fl Giant buck might be ready to breed, so this morning, i put one of my NZ does in with him.

Bare with me because i've never actually witnessed a successful breeding before, so i don't really know what i'm looking for.

I've read that if it's successful, the buck will fall over sideways and squeal.  Is that always the case?

I wouldn't even ask except that he only got on her once, and then afterwards, he snuggled up next to her, and they seemed to be "cuddling."  It was very cute.  But there was no falling off sideways or squealing.

He's young (about 17 weeks), and he might not be quite ready yet.  But i'm just kind of hoping.

Help please.


----------



## Karma Creek Farm (Jul 3, 2010)

To be sure I would put them together again. When they connect successfully you will know! The buck will curl up and fall off (may or may not squeal). He might not even fall on his side but you will see him jerk back at least.
Good luck making bunnies!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 3, 2010)

I have only had a few bucks that squealed, and that was usually only their first time or two. Grunt, yes, but not squeal. Falling over happens with almost all of them. (OK, let's see if I can keep this fairly PG) When the buck mounts the doe, he will make a lot of little thrusting movements. If she is ready to breed, she moves her back feet back and jacks her back end up. If the buck is successful (or thinks he is) he makes one big thrust, and _then_ goes over sideways (or even backward!) The buck often will pull a mouthful of the doe's shoulder fur off when he goes over, and may even pull her over with him. 

It may be that your buck still hasn't got the whole picture of what he's doing. If your doe didn't "raise up" for him, _she_ may not have been ready (rabbits do have hormonal cycles, they are just not as obvious as some other kinds of animals in heat).


----------



## PunkinPeep (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you.  Both those descriptions help a whole lot.

Can i ask you another newbie question about testicles?

It's so hard to keep these questions PG. 

I've been waiting, of course, for my buck's (Oliver's) testicles to drop.  I've seen them, but then when i pick him up, it's like they've gone into hiding.  Is that normal?  Or am i jumping the gun a little on the mating?  Does it take long time from their first appearance to be really dropped?  Or what?

My does are getting old (not really), and i'm very eager to start making babies.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jul 3, 2010)

From my understanding and from when I raised a few rabbits - male rabbits don't really have testicles that are visible as much as other male animals, such as a dog, goat, or bull. They are more internal.


----------



## dbunni (Jul 3, 2010)

First, buck testicles are visible.   They just don't hang down like larger animals.  

Being a large breed mix and only 17 weeks (just 4 months), he is still too young.  We, as a rule (have NZs & FGs & GAs) do not breed them before  8-9 months.  The FGs some after a year.  Give them time to gain size and breed maturity.  Smaller breeds can be bred earlier (Dwarfs around 5 months).  Even the English we do not breed until between 8-12 months.

Best of luck with them ... and give him a little time to grow up ...


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 3, 2010)

A rabbit buck is rather unique, in that he has the ability to pull his testicles up into his body if cold or seriously stressed. Most mature bucks will have theirs out pretty much all of the time, particularly during hot weather. Young bucks are more likely to play "now you see 'em, now you don't!" 

Cryptorchidism (having one or both testicles permanently retained inside the body) is considered a serious flaw, and is a disqualification for show purposes. A mature (senior) buck must have both testicles visible, a junior buck may have both either visible or hiding, he must not have one of each! I have seen people bring a young buck to be registered, and he suddenly gets "shy;"  it's comical the things they will do to try to get him to "drop!"


----------



## dbunni (Jul 3, 2010)

Saw a judge once bring a doe to the table to get a young senior buck to drop ... she hopped around and he just stared at her ... like What?  Unfortunatley he did not relax and back to the carrier he went... with the note that he was the best on the table!  OOPS!  Was a Thrianta and a specialty to boot!


----------



## PunkinPeep (Jul 3, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> First, buck testicles are visible.   They just don't hang down like larger animals.
> 
> Being a large breed mix and only 17 weeks (just 4 months), he is still too young.  We, as a rule (have NZs & FGs & GAs) do not breed them before  8-9 months.  The FGs some after a year.  Give them time to gain size and breed maturity.  Smaller breeds can be bred earlier (Dwarfs around 5 months).  Even the English we do not breed until between 8-12 months.
> 
> Best of luck with them ... and give him a little time to grow up ...


I'm curious about this practice.  I hope you will educate me.

Are they unable to breed before that age?  Or will they yield poorer kits at that age?  I was under a possible misunderstanding that once the testicles dropped, they were ready.  

Please lend me your knowledge.


----------



## houndit (Jul 3, 2010)

I always wait till 6 months to breed my large meat rabbits.


----------



## PunkinPeep (Jul 3, 2010)

houndit said:
			
		

> I always wait till 6 months to breed my large meat rabbits.


ok, but can you explain the reasoning behind that?


----------



## RabbitMage (Jul 4, 2010)

Breeding a four month old, large breed buck to breed is kind of like asking a 13 year old boy to father a child, or a yearling colt to breed a mare. There's the possibility that he's physically capable, but he might not be. He might also lack the physical and mental maturity to do the task well. 

Especially with the Flemish in him, he's not going to be an adult rabbit until eight months old. He'll be closer to full size, have his hormones all sorted out, and will be up to the task of breeding. Right now he's not much more than a baby, and IF he figures out how to breed a doe, he's not likely to produce very well.


----------

